# prêt-à-porter + virginité culturelle



## Manuel xx

Ciao a tutti!
Sto avendo qualche perplessità nel tradurre l’espressione “prêt-à-porter de l’esprit” perché è la prima volta che sento parlare di prêt-à-porter fuori dal campo della moda.  Credo che in italiano vada cambiata completamente la frase. Si può, inoltre, parlare di “verginità culturale”?
Ecco il testo originale:
« C’est précisément à ce propos que je rends grâce au destin. Car tel qu’il fût, il m’a placé dans l’obligation de chercher, tout au long du chemin, à comprendre mille choses que la scolarité enveloppe d’ordinaire dans le prêt-à-porter de l’esprit. Ma vie fut le long parcours d’un chercheur enthousiaste, animé d’un besoin obstiné de comprendre et lesté de cette naïveté indélébile inhérente à la virginité culturelle. »
Il mio tentativo di tradurre :
“È esattamente a tal proposito che ringrazio il destino che, essendo stato tale, mi ha messo nell’obbligo di cercare di comprendere, nell’arco del cammino, le mille cose che l’istruzione (o gli studi) racchiude di ordinario nel prêt-à-porter dello spirito. La mia vita fu il lungo percorso di un ricercatore entusiasta, animato da un bisogno ostinato di capire e pieno di questa ingenuità indelebile inerente alla verginità culturale.”


----------



## matoupaschat

Per essere sincero, non ho mai letto l'espressione "prêt-à-porter de l'esprit", ma non ci vedo niente che mi urti, anzi mi piace molto. Anche "verginità culturale" mi sembra bene. Tutta la tua traduzione mi pare ottima.
Ciao!


----------



## Aithria

Manuel xx said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Sto avendo qualche perplessità nel tradurre l’espressione “prêt-à-porter de l’esprit” perché è la prima volta che sento parlare di prêt-à-porter fuori dal campo della moda.  Credo che in italiano vada cambiata completamente la frase. Si può, inoltre, parlare di “verginità culturale”?
> Ecco il testo originale:
> « C’est précisément à ce propos que je rends grâce au destin. Car tel qu’il fût, il m’a placé dans l’obligation de chercher, tout au long du chemin, à comprendre mille choses que la scolarité enveloppe d’ordinaire dans le prêt-à-porter de l’esprit. Ma vie fut le long parcours d’un chercheur enthousiaste, animé d’un besoin obstiné de comprendre et lesté de cette naïveté indélébile inhérente à la virginité culturelle. »
> Il mio tentativo di tradurre :
> “È esattamente a tal proposito che ringrazio il destino che, essendo stato tale, mi ha messo nell’obbligo di cercare di comprendere, nell’arco del cammino, le mille cose che l’istruzione (o gli studi) racchiude di ordinario nel prêt-à-porter dello spirito. La mia vita fu il lungo percorso di un ricercatore entusiasta, animato da un bisogno ostinato di capire e pieno di questa ingenuità indelebile inerente alla verginità culturale.”



1) scolarité  = in questo caso: sistema scolastico , istruzione istituzionale e tradizionale (la scuola dell'obbligo , semplicemente)

2) prêt-à-porter de l’esprit : le lezioni  "preconfezionate e pronte all'uso", il nozionismo che viene imposto nella scuola, che si traduce nell'imparare a memoria senza necessità o richiesta di una vera comprensione da parte dello studente di capire ciò che assimila.

3)lesté (subj.: chercheur) > v. lester = (cfr. CNRTL) 
_- Munir quelqu'un de ce qui lui permettra  d'avoir une grande stabilité morale, intellectuelle; pourvoir quelqu'un  de ce qui est nécessaire pour une fin déterminée_ (= *provvedere , munire , fortificare con

*Ragion per cui io tradurrei:
_E’ giusto per questo che ringrazio il destino, poiché, proprio in ragione di quel che è stato, mi ha costretto, lungo tutto il mio cammino,  a cercare di capire una moltitudine di cose (_lett._ mille cose) che, di solito, l’istruzione ufficiale propina preconfezionate (*enveloppe*) in forma di “pronto all’uso” della conoscenza/vita intellettuale. 
_
_La mia vita fu il lungo percorso di un cercatore pieno d’entusiasmo, animato da un ostinato bisogno di comprendere e ancorato a quell’indelebile candore (__*naïveté*_) _che è intrinseco alla verginità culturale.

_Non conosco la trama, ma mi sembra di dedurre che chi parla non abbia potuto, per ragioni di vita personale, seguire una istruzione tradizionale in scuole ufficiali.


----------



## Manuel xx

Grazie del vostro preziosissimo aiuto. Ne approfitto per riportare la parte successiva del testo in quanto mi è sorto un piccolo dubbio:
« C’est cette dernière qui m’apparaît aujourd’hui comme un cadeau du destin. Je luis dois la joie que je ressentais chaque fois que l’approfondissement d’un phénomène me conduisait à une conclusion et que je retrouvais chez les maîtres dont la pensée ne m’avait pas été imposée, la confirmation de ce que j’avais découvert. »

L’ultima frase, che appare scollegata al resto, potrei renderla così in italiano:
"Quest’ultima, oggi, mi appare come un regalo del destino, a cui devo la gioia che provavo ogni volta che l’approfondimento di un fenomeno mi portava ad una conclusione e che ritrovavo negli insegnanti il cui pensiero non mi era stato imposto. Era la conferma di ciò che avevo scoperto.”


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me, bastava una virgola supplementare:
"Quest’ultima, oggi, mi appare come un regalo del destino, a cui devo la gioia che provavo ogni volta che l’approfondimento di un fenomeno mi portava ad una conclusione e che ritrovavo, negli insegnanti il cui pensiero non mi era stato imposto, la conferma di ciò che avevo scoperto.”​Direi "maestri" invece di "insegnanti", mi sembra di abbinarsi meglio con pensiero.

*@ Athria*: Hai spiegato benissimo tutto il testo, da vera madrelingua italiana, cioè come non avrei potuto farlo ( neanche in francese ). 
Ma avrei un'obiezione minore, su "prêt-à-porter de l'esprit", che credo sia meglio rendere con "prêt-à-porter dello spirito", fosse per il semplice motivo che, secondo me, non tocca a chi traduce sostituirsi al processo di riflessione indotto da uno scrittore...


----------



## Manuel xx

Sì, su "maestri" al posto di "insegnanti" già c'avevo pensato.
Per il resto, invece, non credo che la virgola possa bastare perché quella frase è messa lì, alla fine, senza un collegamento con la parte precedente.
Almeno per me, quello che mi sta venendo difficile è trovare un legame.
Spiegando la frase: la verginità culturale oggi appare come un regalo del destino. Alla verginità culturale devo la gioia che provavo quando approfondivo un fenomeno ed arrivavo ad una conclusione. La stessa gioia la ritrovavo nei maestri le cui idee non mi erano state imposte. 
Ma "la conferma di ciò che avevo scoperto" a cosa è riferito???


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> Secondo me, bastava una virgola supplementare:
> 
> *@ Athria*: Hai spiegato benissimo tutto il testo, da vera madrelingua italiana, cioè come non avrei potuto farlo ( neanche in francese ).
> Ma avrei un'obiezione minore, su "prêt-à-porter de l'esprit", che credo sia meglio rendere con "prêt-à-porter dello spirito", fosse per il semplice motivo che, secondo me, non tocca a chi traduce sostituirsi al processo di riflessione indotto da uno scrittore...



sì, in effetti ho tradotto in modo molto libero ....
 RomeoNonMicione ha sempre ragione!


----------



## matoupaschat

Aithria said:


> sì, in effetti ho tradotto in modo molto libero ....
> RomeoNonMicione ha sempre ragione!


 ... MatouPasChat invece non ce la fa a trovare una risposta valida all'ultimo post di Manuel! GRRRrrrrrrr !!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*@ Manuel:* Ecco fatto (riguardo al significato):

Gli devo la gioia che rissentivo 

 ogni volta che l’approfondimento di un fenomeno mi portava a una conclusione
 e ogni volta che ritrovavo (nei maestri il cui pensiero non mi era stato imposto) la conferma di ciò che avevo scoperto


----------



## Aithria

Manuel xx said:


> ..Ne approfitto per riportare la parte successiva del testo in quanto mi è sorto un piccolo dubbio:
> « C’est cette dernière qui m’apparaît aujourd’hui comme un cadeau du destin. Je luis dois la joie que je ressentais chaque fois que l’approfondissement d’un phénomène me conduisait à une conclusion et que je retrouvais chez les maîtres dont la pensée ne m’avait pas été imposée, la confirmation de ce que j’avais découvert. »


 
Spero davvero Manuel che ci farai sapere come si chiama il libro che stai leggendo ... ormai mi ci sto appassionando anche io!

Cmq .... 
Innanzitutto, lascerei _*maestri *_(qui si tratta secondo me di una contrapposizione tra "_professori di scuola_" imposti e "_maîtres à pense_r" scelti dal protagonista).Si può essere insegnanti senza mai essere mestri.

Secondo me il "cercatore" in questione sta dicendo che il fatto di provare questa gioia, ma soprattuto , il fatto di realizzare che i suoi meastri provassero lo stesso sentimento nel raggiungere il fine di una speculazione, era per lui una sorta "unzione" della validità della conclusione a cui era arrivato.

"E' quest’ultima che oggi  mi  appare un regalo del destino. Ad essa (la verginità intellettuale) devo la gioia che provavo ogni  volta che la disamina di un fenomeno mi portava ad una conclusione, gioia che ritrovavo nei maestri il cui pensiero non mi era stato  imposto, consacrazione / crisma (predic. ogg. rif. a gioia) di quanto  avevo scoperto."

Spero in vostre risposte e obiezioni....


----------



## matoupaschat

Bella, la disamina! E ripetere gioia è una buona soluzione...


----------



## Manuel xx

Il libro s'intitola "Un escalier vers le ciel" ed è di Georges Romey. Romey è il padre della tecnica del Sogno da Svegli Libero e, di conseguenza, il libro tratta di psicologia e psicoterapia. Lo consiglio se siete appassionati di questi campi del sapere, è veramente interessante. Ho tradotto 4 capitoli del libro e questi 4 capitoli tradotti faranno parte della mia tesi di laurea. Il problema è che nelle parti più ardue da tradurre, le correzioni del relatore (madrelingua francese) sono risultate insoddisfacenti e per lo più una vera e propria traduzione letterale. Per evitare una pessima figura e proprio perché nella parte del commento dovrò spiegare i problemi incontrati e le scelte traduttive impiegate, fortunatamente mi è venuto in mente di scrivere qui e devo dire che mi siete di grandissimo aiuto. Grazie infinite!
Per farvi capire ancora meglio la situazione "tragica" in cui mi trovo prendo in esame questa frase: "J’étais même dispensé de feindre un quelconque regret, les événements dramatiques ambiants prenant en charge toutes les responsabilités."
Anche qui il mio problema è stato quello di collegare "les événements dramatiques ambiants" con il resto della frase. Se la frase fosse stata semplicemente: "J’étais même dispensé de feindre un quelconque regret, prenant en charge toutes les responsabilités." non avrei avuto alcun problema. Sapete per il relatore come dovrei lasciarla? 
"Ero perfino dispensato dal fingere un qualsiasi rimorso, le vicende drammatiche circostanti prendendo a carico tutte le responsabilità." Ma assolutamente no, perché così non ha alcun senso. Innanzitutto aggiusterei l'inizio e farei meglio "Potevo perfino risparmiarmi dal fingere un qualsiasi rimorso" e poi devo assolutamente vedere come sistemare quelle "vicende drammatiche circostanti" perché così non possono rimanere.


----------



## matoupaschat

Se vuoi un altro aiutino, ricordati di aprire un thread per ogni nuova domanda. Mi dispiace, "il regolamento è regolamento".
A presto!


----------



## Manuel xx

Sì, lo so. Infatti questa è l'ultima frase per questo thread.
Non ne ho aperto uno nuovo perché non mi sembrava il caso considerando che il problema non sta tanto nel come tradurre un'espressione quanto nel come collegare gli elementi all'interno della frase.


----------



## matoupaschat

Il problema si risolve di solito con una costruzione del tipo "dato che ..., siccome gli eventi drammatici ecc."


----------

